# Woman in Australia dies from protein supplements



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Bodybuilding Mom of 2 Reportedly Dies of Protein Overdose

She had a rare protein breakdown disorder. Try not to take in more than 25% protein from your total caloric intake. For example, 2000 calories/day at 25% protein = 500 calories protein = 125 grams = roughly one pound of 80% lean / 20% fat red meat (beef). I'm not sure what happened but my guess is that there was some compensatory metabolism for her urea metabolism disease, and the protein was being oxidized for energy, but the problem is that the nitrogen in the protein cannot be directly used for energy production, only carbon, hydrogen, and oxygen can. The nitrogen has to go somewhere else and that's what built up as ammonia.

Personally, I eat around 1.5 lbs/day of 20% fat beef (a lot). 1.5 lbs x 454g/lb = 681 grams of beef wet weight; 18% of that wet weight is fat and 26% is protein (notice how 18% is a bit less than their advertised 20%), or 177 grams of protein. 177 grams x 4 calories/gram = 708 calories protein/day. For a 2000 calorie diet that's a bit too much, 35.4% protein. But my diet is closer to 3000 calories/day, so 708 / 3000 = 23.6% protein, which is still within the limits. If you are on a 2000 calorie diet you should not eat more than 1 lb of red meat a day. BTW I'm taking in 3000 calories/day and I weigh only 148 lbs, thank you mountain biking...

Lean red meat is more water, less fat and a bit less protein: 681 grams of beef wet weight; 10.5% fat and 24.6% protein (still a bit less than fattier beef because the water in the beef dilutes the protein content by weight). So fat or lean beef doesn't change the total protein content by wet weight that much. If you are getting grass-fed or organic beef, the protein content may be higher but not much higher.

Oh and by the way, if you are doing this above or taking protein supplements drink PLENTY of water and have a lot of fiber in your diet. I drink a gallon of water a day in the summer and around 3 quarts/day in the other times of the year. Fiber is from fruits, vegetables, and legumes such as beans. Very important to get the beef through your system (no colon cancer, please). Sunlight itself during biking is an inhibitor of colon cancer anyway via Vitamin-D synthesis.


----------



## Slyvest (Apr 15, 2018)

That's tragic never heard of anything like that before.


----------

